# Ok men, share your list!!



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Just want to get a feeler of what household chore the men here have/will do this weekend. This list should include indoor/outdoor chores.
I'll start with my list.
Saturday:
Went and worked on a kitchen install for a couple hours. (My part time business)
Took my girls and their friends for frozen yogurt. Told my wife to join us (been reading nmmng&mmslp)
Cleaned up after the dog (poop) 
Repaired portable shed.
Emptied the dishwasher and loaded dirty dishes into it.
Did grocery shopping and business shopping with my wife (first time in a very long time) we were actually laughing while doing it!!
Cooked half of our dinner.
Washed, dried and put away pots.
Changed out two light switches.
Started cleaning the garage. 
Walk the dog. (My wife actually ask to come along)
Definitely not a chore... Snuggle on the couch 

Sunday/today
Battery maint. on my daughter's quad and my other daughter's mini bike.
Cleaned up papers that had blob into our yard.
Pick up dog Doo
Made sauce for lasagna tonite.
Will be doing the rest of the pre winter yard maint.
Will be checking anti-freeze in both our vehicles.
Help with Halloween decorating.
Clean up after the cat. (Missed the litter box)
Pick the girls up from gymnastics.
Put up a shed in my daughter's room.
Dig out all my winter clothing. 

This is mostly done now just a few more things to do. I usually set my alarm on weekends one hour later than week nights. I hate wasting a half a day laying around in bed.
Oh! And ladies, would this be enough work to keep the peace in your marriage?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Help with laundry.
Help with groceries.
Help with cooking.
Help with dishes.
Help with watering garden.
Help with wine drinking.
Help with orgasms.
Help with post-coital cuddling.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I wanted to take care of the last two items on your list as well. Unfortunately my wife's unwanted monthly visitor showed up


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't consider spending quality time a chore either. Just a pleasant break in an otherwise busy day. I try to take on what I can during the weekend so we can spend time together.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

When you start ruling out chores it is a short step to adding replacement chores for the ones you ruled out. pretty soon you will be upset that he doesn't make time to have Quality time with you and the kids because he doesn't love you.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I took an extended weekend to spend Quality time with my Son. We left Thursday Evening and returned exhausted on Saturday evening. I worked kitchen Crew Friday and Saturday morning. I repaired a breastplate and rebuilt a choker. I taught knots. I traded. I advised oh blanket stitching a Capote.
On top of that I set up my tent and took care of all my own gear and drove for a few hours, but is taking care of your own sleeping and shelter a chore?

Now obviously this was not a typical weekend.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

thenub said:


> Just want to get a feeler of what household chore the men here have/will do this weekend.


Yesterday I popped the side panels off of the roof mounted heat pump and gently hosed out the evaporator. It doesn't matter how super-duper or expensive a hepa filter I install, household dust still manages to get past it, which clogs the coils and eventually leads to icing. 

We had company yesterday and the kitchen was a mess this morning. My wife and I both worked on it together, which really makes her happy for reasons I don't fully understand, but always keep in mind. 

Laundry this afternoon.


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

An unusually kid free weekend this weekend so time for fun not chores but did manage to dig up the potatoes and onions hoover the stairs then off out with friends free from being dads taxi this weekend and as for groceries she knows where the shops and bus stops are :smthumbup:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Hanging out with my sons and walking the dog are not chores for me. Typical deal for me every weekend and weekdays. 

I worked half day yesterday and did very little after work. Friday, I took off to get ready for an impending tropical storm. My wife would prefer I not attempt laundry and I oblige. I did clean up my in-home office and pay some bills, yesterday. As for manual stuff, I did some maintenance on my Aquaponics system ahead of the rains.

Today, I'm going to stay in my music studio to play my bass and add in recorded tracks from friends. 

No broken appliances, so no need to deal with those issues. My task around here when it happens. I can do electrical and plumbing but carpentry is out of my league. It is simply because I hate to pay for a service I know I can do myself. I'm a cheap bastard. . Thank goodness, none of that this weekend. 

Dishes and such? We finally trained our boys to pull their weight around here. We all tend to pitch in where the needed as far as cleaning goes and trying to maintain order.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think that's a pretty impressive list nub. I don't have a man around at the moment and when I did, chores weren't his "thing." 

Ocotillo - I know for me, if my man helped clean up the kitchen after a night of having guests over, I would be especially appreciative of it if kitchen duties were something I did by myself most of the time. Is that the case for you and your wife?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Since I am the stay at home... I do all I can do to make his life easier from packing his lunch every morning , all cooking, all cleaning, all dishes, putting away...all laundry, all organizing, paying bills, taking out garbage....(our kids take care of the animals)...... He works weekends (has 2 weekdays off)... We both run & pick up kids from their activities, many times together we do this ...and grocery shop to kill time in town.

But there is a project at hand right now.. and more on the horizon....we're in the process of putting up new paneling in our washer/ dryer room.. this is our weekend project, really it started last Tuesday, ran into some snags, busted pipes they were so corroded...we moved the washer...I help him hold the paneling while he cuts it..... 

Last night we went to see our oldest in his new Band at a Coffee house, getting away from the work.. he was happy for the break as he's getting tired of working 8 hrs, coming home to eat then doing this until it's time to retire..he's getting cranky and it's affecting our sex life ! YIKES !

I can't have that!! .... so we need to get this done ! Then he'll have some Body work on the suburban..needs to chain saw & take down an old Playset & double glider that is falling apart... always projects to do.. that I can't do -without his help..

He does help our daughter with her spelling homework.. and she is doing better! He felt guilty the other night cause he didn't get to it as he normally does .


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

firebelly1 said:


> Ocotillo - I know for me, if my man helped clean up the kitchen after a night of having guests over, I would be especially appreciative of it if kitchen duties were something I did by myself most of the time. Is that the case for you and your wife?


We split kitchen duties evenly most of the time, but it's more than just that. She's happier tackling the job with me and working together than if I were to do the whole thing myself while she relaxed. I don't understand it, but whatever works.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Just got back from the in-laws. I win.


Actually, there are just fine folks.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

My list of chores hardly rates as a list, this weekend just gone I did the following chores.

Saturday:

Nothing.

Sunday: 

Grocery shopping equally with my wife.
Did the dishes.

I might add I had a great weekend though, since my wife wore different dresses sans any underwear all day Saturday and Sunday. Plus we had dinner out together without our kids on Friday night and spent Sunday alone together visiting different towns without our kids since they didn't want to come with us.

Next weekend I doubt I will do many chores, since chances are we will be away from home as we often are during most of our weekends.

That said, this week I will do more dishes, as I do them every three days as does my wife and our oldest child. I will also do the laundry, and the vacuuming since it's my turn, and will also cook dinner equally as my wife does.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

thenub said:


> I wanted to take care of the last two items on your list as well. Unfortunately my wife's unwanted monthly visitor showed up


The brave sailor has no fear of the Red Sea.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Not afraid of the Red Sea. I earned my red wings years ago. I just have to convince the gatekeeper otherwise.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

As far as division of chores went, this particular weekend looked like this.

Batman: Took dogs out at 6am and picked up after them. Mid-morning he started dinner preparation for friends staying over. He marinated the meat, peeled and cut vegetables and made a cake. Then he went to the hardware store to pick up parts for the lawnmower, and then to the audio store to help get our music hooked up again. He flat-packed boxes and items for recycling and got them out of the hallway before giving the guest bathroom a quick clean. Following this, he randomly called out the time to me, to ensure I'd be ready for collecting friends. Hours later and back home, he picked up after the dogs again. He began slow-cooking dinner, then served up an amazing feast. Later, and at my request, he dealt with a bug found in the kitchen. And during the early hours, the dog was sick. He cleaned it up and took him outside.  

Me: Tucked our bedsheets in. Unpacked and loaded the dishwasher. Wiped all the surfaces. Vacuumed the house. Did a few loads of laundry. Made up the guest bed and flounced around to music putting nice touches to the guest room. Made the house smell nice with aromatherapy oils (more flouncing to music). Gave our bathroom a quick clean. Put fresh towels in the guest bathroom. Cleaned kitchen after hubs' food prep. Raced around like a madwoman getting ready and was purrrfectly on time to meet friends. Poured the drinks and made up a pre-dinner snack plate for friends. After dinner, iced the cake that hubs had made. Later, cleaned the kitchen and did the dishes by hand and dishwasher in between topping up everyone's drinks and more flouncing to music.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Friday - paint coat 1 in one of the bathrooms upstairs, did laundry and sort.
Saturday - paint coat 2, run some errands, shopping, washed dishes.
Sunday - spent 3 hours picking up leaves with the bagging mower, paint coat 3 (nice deep finish), pay bills, went shopping with wifey and got her some nice stuff from Nordstrom's. 

Lots of me time in these days too.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

This is definitely not a chore!!! Took a couple hours this afternoon with my wife to watch my youngest daughter train for an upcoming gymnastics competition. I get sore just watching the thing they can do
Got home and helped my daughter practice handsprings on her balance beam. (Our livingroom has a set of uneven bars and a balance beam. Dad is a sucker for a cute face).
Then the wife and I went for a nice long walk with the dog and had a nice chat. Made us hot chocolate when we got home. Had a little snuggle on the couch then put the girls to bed.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Took out ACs
Fixed few light bulbs
Fixed car
Cut my hair

Other family activities:
Cooked Smoked Pork Tenderloin
Sat day trip/Hike
Lego Building with kids
Sports


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I love Legos. I help my daughter with her Harry Potter sets. 
The smoked tenderloin sounds just as good...yummy!!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I smoked a tenderloin a couple of weeks ago but messed it up with the wrong wood. Hickory--bleh. 

I've only found that mesquite gives a good flavor to pork tenderloins so far.


My weekend--dishes, laundry, cooking, cooking, cooking, took the family to the pumpkin patch, and made some KILLER daquiris (hint: drop a banana in the blender for some extra heft and creaminess).


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> I smoked a tenderloin a couple of weeks ago but messed it up with the wrong wood. Hickory--bleh.


Wood choice is like color choice....or choice of music.

Everyone likes different one.

I actually prefer Hickory, and it's what I used this weekend! 

On the Lego end, broke my wallet with a new $150 set. It's sweet though and went in nicely into our CITY (as in 1/4 of the basement Lego city).

I have a Lego addiction.....:scratchhead:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I smoked a tenderloin a couple of weeks ago but messed it up with the wrong wood. Hickory--bleh.
> 
> I've only found that mesquite gives a good flavor to pork tenderloins so far.


I personally prefer Cherry with pork, but then again I often have spare cherry wood to burn.

MN


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Lila said:


> That might be in some cases but not all. For example,


Precisely Lila. if one never takes that short step, then no resentment occurs. Unfortunately us mortal men frequently neglect to show our love in the way preferred by the receiver, so it is a good idea to keep those things on the list.

MN


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Saturday: Watch football.

Sunday: Watch football.

Any questions?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

go out to the rentals and fix small things

dig a new culvert in back yard to redirect some stormdrain overflow

sharpen mower blade

swap out the highhat bulbs with (very) high output LEDs

remove 3 azaleas


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's one I thought I would never have to do. 
My wife texted me today saying my daughter called and doesn't like the lunch we packed her. I left work, went home and made her another lunch and dropped it off at school.
The things we do for our kids. When I got to the school she came and got her new lunch. I told her that as of today, we will not be making her lunches anymore. "You're in grade 8, it's time you learn to take care of that and a few more thing around the house".


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

i was going to help her have an orgasm on saturday morning. does that count?


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Friday (today): Do laundry and have a few drinks. Blast some Nazis in Wolfenstein.
Saturday: Take empties back to beer store, return with full ones. Ride bike to burn off those calories.
Sunday: Go on rollercoasters with friend

Bachelorhood!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Same list as last week, plus figure out a way to protect the more sensitive plants from frost this winter.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH: Saturday-grocery shop w/the wife.take dogs to kennel.drive w/wife to state college to watch a game.
Sunday-clean floors.pick up dog poo. clean up kitchen after meals.

Me: saturday-grocery shop w/the husband.put groceries away.take dogs to kennel.drive w/husband to state college to watch a game.
Sunday-dust.clean bathrooms.laundry.cook breakfast.cook lunch.cook dinner.put clothes away.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH: Saturday-grocery shop w/the wife.take dogs to kennel.drive w/wife to state college to watch a game.
> Sunday-clean floors.pick up dog poo. clean up kitchen after meals.
> 
> Me: saturday-grocery shop w/the husband.put groceries away.take dogs to kennel.drive w/husband to state college to watch a game.
> Sunday-dust.clean bathrooms.laundry.cook breakfast.cook lunch.cook dinner.put clothes away.


Was that last weekend, or this coming one?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Was that last weekend, or this coming one?


The one coming up


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

scarletbegonias said:


> the one coming up


Go BUCKS!


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Might leave a few things out:

Sat: Clean cat box, get daughter to regional cross country meet, watch meet, then get daughter to marching band competition. Cook, clean, do laundry, drive project car, and maybe watch a little football. Oh, clean the fish tank and fertilize the yard. Pick up daughter after the band gets back from the competition. Some where in there get new tires for my other daughters car.

Sun: Clean cat box, make big sunday breakfast/lunch. Then I have work to do on the computer that has to get done. Play a couple of video games and take the car for a drive. Help my daughter to change the oil in her car then cook dinner and maybe go for ice cream with my kids.


Not sure what my wife will be doing, but that is the subject for another thread.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

thenub said:


> I wanted to take care of the last two items on your list as well. Unfortunately my wife's unwanted monthly visitor showed up


There's nothing wrong with canoeing on the red river so long as you do not drink the water.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a short list, but it's a tall item...

I'm ripping the carpet off of the stairs, sanding them, and putting a couple coats of primer/paint on them...that's pretty much my goal for the weekend. Ripping out all of the staples is pretty tedious, so I'll probably get lifted and blast some tunes to make it more enjoyable.

Of course before I start working on the stairs I'll put in a good 30 minutes of exercise, followed by a healthy recovery drink. I also plan on making a nice pea soup with smoked ham, which can break down on low heat while I'm working. By the time I break for lunch, the peas will be the perfect consistency.

Ya, I think I have a good plan for Saturday...Sunday will be just completing anything I couldn't finish, followed by a ride on my CBR.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

What list?


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a bunch of Halloween decorations to put away, a bathroom vanity to build a bunch of trim to make for a kitchen I'm working on. Also vehicle maint. oil changes, washer fluid tire pressure etc.
Inside will be cooking, doing dishes and general tidying up. Also have to take the girls to gymnastics twice this weekend. I'm sure my list will grow as the weekend progresses. Might even try get in a little slap and tickle in the evenings


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

No fixing stuff this weekend. :yay:

Working with youngest son this weekend... He is in inter league intermediate school basketball (now that he is done with football), so we are working on his ball handling skills. 

My wife said we have to take this lesson out to the garage.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

thenub said:


> Not afraid of the Red Sea. I earned my red wings years ago. I just have to convince the gatekeeper otherwise.


Still don't get the point of earning "red wings". Personally I find the thought pretty disgusting, but besides that, there is so much fun to be had with non-vaginal play that resorting to menstrual fluid as a lubricant is utterly pointless.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Huge list... Developed a leak between one of our bathrooms upstairs and kitchen downstairs. Started with reseating the toilet with a new wax ring. That fixed one leak now today a small portion of the ceiling started bulging downward. Some of this is beyond my capabilities, so I called a friend who is a plumber. A drain line joint needs to be redone then I need to patch the ceiling. Oh joy.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Finally had a weekend without commitments to knock off my list.

Saturday.

Cleaned up my shop from last project and began set up for the next. (Curio Cabinet)
Cleaned out and organized the storage room.
Trips to Goodwill and a recycle store to drop of items from above.
Hardware store to get materials.
Left over chili with wife and watched some college football.
Took the truck in for new tires.
Finished cleaning the shop and worked on plans for cabinet.
Chatted with wife over ale and Merlot as she fixed a marvelous dinner.
Built a fire and watched football with wife. Turned in early while she watched bride shows.

Sunday (Out door day)

Swept out the garage.
Cleaned out the gutters.
Moved a short split rail fence.
Trimmed, prepped and covered the roses for winter.
Filled the fire wood rack.
Mulched leaves into the yard.
Checked fluids on the cars.
Put new address numbers on the mail box.
Cleaned up and started the snow blower.
Took a load of glass to the recycle center and a bunch of junk to the dumpster at my office.

Cleaned up and had another great meal from my wife.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

He walked the dogs, we took my mother to the airport (he drove, I made us the cups of tea to go). On the way home, we went grocery shopping together, I took him to a place for lunch I'd spotted that I knew he'd like (he did). We took the dogs out, I did a few loads of laundry, he made a simple dinner, and then helped with hanging the last load of laundry.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Order my wife to vacuum, do dishes, do laundry, rake the yard.....

And if you believe that I have an ocean bridge in Nebraska to sell you- cheap!


----------

